# SPR for DSC



## mike4500 (Sep 4, 2014)

Went out from Bob Bell Park on the South Pine River (SPR) this morning. Nice conditions with run in tide and low wind. Paddled against the current towards the North Pine and then drifted with poddies. Was out for about 4 hours and caught 4 dirty, slimey catfish (DSC) with 2 of them going about 35 cms and two that were like hauling in a couple of bricks on 4kg line that went about 75 cms. Not pic worthy catches. At least I've now caught fish on the new yak & rod, but not what I was after. Might try Nundah Creek next time. Cheers, Mike


----------



## yellowprowler (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Mike, i feel for you mate.There is nothing worse than making the effort to get some sexy bait and it gets chewed by vermin. I have the same problem down here but for me it is pike eels eating my hard won squid heads. The way I look at it, keep usinig premium baits and you will reapthe rewards. It is just unfortunate that the vermin are in higher supply than the top predators in the system like the jews or XOS flathead.


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

Yep - been there before! Apparently they are great eating but to be honest I have never been able to bring myself to take a DSC home to skin. I'll save that for Tom Hanks & his mate Wilson...


----------

